# Tri-tronics question



## James Potter (Feb 9, 2009)

Want recommendations on a tri-tronics collar for training labs. Should i go with the sport or go with the flyway? I used the classic 70 for coonhounds so the bulkiness of the flyway is no big deal to me.

Thank You

James


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Get one with a tube style transmitter. You will eventually end up with a Pro 500, so I would go there first!


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I have to agree, but the EXP's are really nice 6 dog capable and only around 300.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

GulfCoast said:


> Get one with a tube style transmitter. You will eventually end up with a Pro 500, so I would go there first!


 
What he said... The 500 is expandable to 3 dogs too, most only use it as 1 dog at a time.

John Lash


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

6 dog capable?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Thomas D said:


> 6 dog capable?


Yep...

http://www.tritronics.com/remotetrainers-G2fieldseries.html#CLASSIC70G2

I would need a map and someone to help keep track of who was who with six.


John Lash


----------



## James Potter (Feb 9, 2009)

The classic and trashbreaker which are intended for hounds. I have owned both are for up to 6 dogs. The flyway and upland are for up to 3 dogs.


----------



## clint (Aug 4, 2006)

all the above is good advice. any collar tritronics makes is great. all the rest is just personal preference.

clint
www.hometownretrievers.com


----------



## birdboy (Feb 9, 2009)

I've had the G3 Sport Basic for about a year and a half and have had no complaints with it. Tritronics make a great product and you cant go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

The Flyway is a perfect starter collar and I'm still using mine for three dogs now. I've had it for about 7 years with no complaints.


----------



## chill5500 (Mar 24, 2009)

I made the mistake of not asking first and bought the Classic G2EXP with the thought I would need it for multiple dogs in the future like with a pointer & retriever. I have recently learned that it has no momentary or (nick) as trainers call it only continuous if thats how u spell it. But I still use it and it works great just not perfectly suited for retriever training.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

A lot of us hardly use momentary. You can simulate a nick with a quick tap of the continuous button. It's not THAT much different that you really need the momentary button. So you should be just fine. I have had some more sensitive dogs, where I will put it on momentary, but in your case, you can just dial down a level and do the simulated nick with the continuous button...

-K


----------

